# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Added Google+/Hangouts Username field to profiles

## Robbie

Hello all,

I've just added the Google+/Hangouts username field to the profile section.  If you go to your profile and edit your profile, you can now add your Google+/Hangouts username.

I've added mine to my profile.  I don't use Google+ but I do use hangouts quite extensively, and am usually online on my phone, so feel free to add me if you ever need to report site issues or anything like that. Try not to abuse me though  :Wink:

----------

